# NAS Pensacola Alpha pier



## carnival3232 (Jun 24, 2012)

*FISHING ON ALPHA PIER*
*JULY 6TH-7TH *
*6AM-6PM*
 
*Donations Appreciated!*
​
*OPEN TO ACTIVE DUTY, RETIRED MILITARY AND DOD PERSONNEL*​*Rules*
vDonations accepted at Alpha Pier entrance
vKids must be supervised by an adult
vLicense required for 16 years old and up. 
vMUST BE WITHIN LEGAL CATCH IAW *FLORIDA WILDLIFE CONSERVATION.  You can keep what you catch.
vBring what you need; fishing pole, bait, coolers (for fish caught only), chairs, tents & umbrellas
vCASTING OR GILL NETS ARE PROHIBITED.
vPlease check-in with NASC Committee members when leaving and returning to the pier.
vNO ALCOHOL ALLOWED ON PIER.
vNo gutting of fish on the pier
vAll your trash must be cleaned up before you leave
vNo POV parking/driving on pier​


----------



## TailRazor (Apr 25, 2011)

Which organization is heading this one up?


----------



## J0nesi (Jun 22, 2011)

how come casting nets are not allowed?? do they not want them to get tangled on the pilings?? and what about coolers NOT for fish??


----------



## Cornflake789 (Oct 10, 2008)

Hell yeah! I'll see everybody out there!


----------



## Coin_Guy (Apr 1, 2013)

Coolers for Fish Only


----------



## longn9k (Nov 10, 2012)

*Pier openings*

The Alpha Pier is suppose to be open every weekend this month, and the donations are going towards this years Navy Ball.


----------



## RonA (Jul 8, 2012)

carnival3232 said:


> *FISHING ON ALPHA PIER*
> *JULY 6TH-7TH*
> *6AM-6PM*
> 
> ​


​ I am not familiar with the piers... where is Alfa pier in relation to the back gate? Thanks, Ron


----------



## KingCrab (Apr 29, 2012)

Its the dock most towards the east I guess is how you would say it. Besides where the Coast guard boat docks but its the closest to the beach by the east sea wall. Its easy to find. Near Port Opps but east of it a few hundred yards. Last dock, if this helps.


----------



## carnival3232 (Jun 24, 2012)

*Alpha pier*

First day of the pier being opened this weekend and of course it rained most of the time. A few stuck it out and the reward for some was grand. Here are a few pictures from today! A Jack, the big fish of the day weighed in at 23.5 pounds and a pig of a snapper he was 27 inches and 13 pounds. The range of species landed today were incredible! Perfect for the whole family. Pin fish for the children to monster sharks and jacks for the thrill seekers. Thanks to all that came out and supported us today hope to see you again tomorrow. :thumbup:


----------



## SaltFish (May 29, 2013)

carnival3232 said:


> First day of the pier being opened this weekend and of course it rained most of the time. A few stuck it out and the reward for some was grand. Here are a few pictures from today! A Jack, the big fish of the day weighed in at 23.5 pounds and a pig of a snapper he was 27 inches and 13 pounds. The range of species landed today were incredible! Perfect for the whole family. Pin fish for the children to monster sharks and jacks for the thrill seekers. Thanks to all that came out and supported us today hope to see you again tomorrow. :thumbup:


Nice Jack, and Snapper! I have REALY been needing a Jack lately... And I mean the fish:shifty:


----------

